# Happy Birthday John (Phrag)



## Marco (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday John.

I got you something.....but ummm...







You have a good one buddy!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 10, 2006)

YOU BEAT ME! ARGHFDSKJLFHDKJH

However, I do agree that John should have a happy birthday.


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2006)

lol sorry Zach. :evil:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 10, 2006)

Two threads, I am overwhelmed.


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> YOU BEAT ME! ARGHFDSKJLFHDKJH
> 
> However, I do agree that John should have a happy birthday.



I beat both of you...


----------



## bench72 (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday, and hope it was/is a memorable fun one!


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 11, 2006)

happy birthday!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday, John!

Hope a slipper opens for you!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 11, 2006)

No slippers opened, though, my mom forgot my birthday so that is close enough I guess.  

Poor woman is getting old though. Can't say I blame her for forgetting one of ten children's birthdays.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 11, 2006)

Jesus, ten children?!!! She should get a present on each of her children's birthdays for all that labor!


----------



## bwester (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! Did you get any cool plants?


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Happy Birthday, John!
> 
> Hope a slipper opens for you!



I had a Phrag. open for me yesterday, I think it must have been because it was your birthday, John!


----------

